# Chevrolet Stuck In 4 Wheel Drive



## HUBERT (Sep 22, 2004)

I have a 1994 chevrolet 1/2 ton pick-up.This morning I put it in 4wd drove 2 miles--went to put back in two wheel drive and shifter will not budge.Any ideas????????

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If it's in 4WD-LO, you have to be in neutral to switch out of it. If it's in 4WD-HI, drive in reverse for several feet and then try switching it out of gear.


----------



## HUBERT (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Cabin Fever I tried that and nothing.It is stuck in 4wd hi-range.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I had a similar problem when I left my 98 (electronic 4WD shift) silverado in 4wd overnight- in my case it wouldn't drive at all. After a few minutes, and a loud clunk it drove, and I put it back in 2WD.

I have been told that shifting while still in drive, traveling 1 mph is the best way to shift.

What do you think of that recomondation CF?


----------



## dlangland (Jul 7, 2005)

HUBERT said:


> I have a 1994 chevrolet 1/2 ton pick-up.This morning I put it in 4wd drove 2 miles--went to put back in two wheel drive and shifter will not budge.Any ideas????????
> 
> Thanks in advance


I just want to learn, because I am scared of mine, although it is a Chevy S-10. I once left, but ended up driving back to a friend's house after I first left because my little flashing lights would not go off, and I didn't want to ive even 17 miles...Then I felt like a stupid woman...All he said or did was....Hit the little button twice. I worked, but I am still scared of mine, and winter is at hand. He said it sometimes doesn't catch the first time. I know nothing, but I need/want to. I have had trucks before but this is 4-wh. drive, but men helped me practice listening and feeling what it is doing. :soap: Deb


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Ive seen linkages freeze up also, but if it went into 4 hi fairly easy this is probably not the case


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Rick said:


> I had a similar problem when I left my 98 (electronic 4WD shift) silverado in 4wd overnight- in my case it wouldn't drive at all. After a few minutes, and a loud clunk it drove, and I put it back in 2WD.
> 
> I have been told that shifting while still in drive, traveling 1 mph is the best way to shift.
> 
> What do you think of that recomondation CF?


 Since the early to mid 80's many tansfer cases have been able to shift into 4-hi at road speed


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

michiganfarmer said:


> Since the early to mid 80's many tansfer cases have been able to shift into 4-hi at road speed


MY 1999 Chevy Z-71 has "push button" 4WD. I often engage it at highway speeds when I feel a bit of slippage. 

One thing I always do is "exercise" the 4WD about once per month just to make sure that it is working and not seized up. This is supposed to keep the mechanism working freely.

I have heard of others "caught" in 4WD who have been able to shift back out of it while in reverse. I was hoping this would work for Hubert.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Try rocking the truck while trying to move the 4wd lever. If need be go under and pop the rod from the shifter to the transfer case off and see which is frozen.


----------



## Mastiff (Dec 5, 2004)

Having owned 4x4's for over 35 years as well as a 4x4 shop quite a few years ago I have seen it happen fairly often...
The rocking usually works. Stick or automatic back and forth foward and reverse "quickly" over and over while yanking on the transfer case lever. Sometimes you have to be pretty rough with it.


----------



## HUBERT (Sep 22, 2004)

I want to thank everyone for their input.I still am stuck in 4wd -I looked under truck and it is solid ice.I hope that is all it is.I still worry though because it went into 4wd like normal.If it was froze you'd think you couldn't move it at all???

Again thanks Hubert


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

HUBERT said:


> I want to thank everyone for their input.I still am stuck in 4wd -I looked under truck and it is solid ice.I hope that is all it is.I still worry though because it went into 4wd like normal.If it was froze you'd think you couldn't move it at all???
> 
> Again thanks Hubert


 On the older type 4wd's you could unlock the hubs and then move the shift lever or visa versa to get things undone. Unfortunately on these late 80's up trucks the frt axles won't unlock until you move the lever so it gets locked in and sometimes won't come out easily. I know this sounds ridiculous but cold icey weather makes it worse. The oils get thick and the gears and sliders don't want to move as easily.


----------



## HUBERT (Sep 22, 2004)

I decided to park my truck in warm shop 2 hours ago.I just went back and I was able to shift again .Looks like it was all the ice/snow after all.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> MY 1999 Chevy Z-71 has "push button" 4WD. I often engage it at highway speeds when I feel a bit of slippage.
> 
> One thing I always do is "exercise" the 4WD about once per month just to make sure that it is working and not seized up. This is supposed to keep the mechanism working freely.
> 
> I have heard of others "caught" in 4WD who have been able to shift back out of it while in reverse. I was hoping this would work for Hubert.


I had a 78 ford that I had to back up every time I wanted to shift out


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Im glad it was just ice and snow, but I was talking about the linkage being siezed. The shifter on My 97 ford has an aluminum bracket that hinges on a steel bolt. Aluminum, and steel can really sieze together. Mine did that. Another thing came to mind too. Ive seen transfer cases get water in them. When the temp gets down below freezing the water inside will obviously turn to ice. then the truck will neither move, nor will you be able to shift the transfer case. Just an idea if it happens again


----------



## HUBERT (Sep 22, 2004)

I didn't think the linkage was froze I have been using 4wd alot lately.I could see if I haven't used in a while it being froze. 

What part of MI. are you from MIchigan Farmer?


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

HUBERT said:


> I didn't think the linkage was froze I have been using 4wd alot lately.I could see if I haven't used in a while it being froze.
> 
> What part of MI. are you from MIchigan Farmer?


A little town called Kingsley. Its about 15 miles south of Traverse City


----------

